# KLEIDERSEE! Fangberichte 2006



## USA (3. August 2006)

Sers
War jemand schon malö am Kleider See angeln?? 
Hab da mal ein paar Fragen:
Gibts vom KLleidersee Fangberichte?? ...spricht sich ja rum das es dort mortz karpfen gibt....#c?? Hat vieleicht jemand Bilder vom kleidersee und bilder vonb seinen fängen??
Wie siehts dort mit Raubfisch aus??
Danke, wäre sehr hilfreich weil ich mal dort hin möchte#h
Petri Heil noch euch allen


----------



## karl_sorglos (3. August 2006)

*AW: KLEIDERSEE! Fangberichte 2006*

Hey- Finger weg von den Raubfischen, die gehörn mir 

Da gibts nur große Karpfen....die Berichte über die großen Hechte und Welse- Gerüchte, alles nur Gerüchte...bloß nicht auf Hecht angeln...bringt nix...gar nicht erst versuchen... immer schön mit Boilies...#h


----------



## karl_sorglos (3. August 2006)

*AW: KLEIDERSEE! Fangberichte 2006*


----------



## USA (3. August 2006)

*AW: KLEIDERSEE! Fangberichte 2006*

sieht ja toll aus! danke
Dort darf man ja mit dem boot raus fahren, oder??


----------



## karl_sorglos (3. August 2006)

*AW: KLEIDERSEE! Fangberichte 2006*

http://www.boilie.de/bericht/franken.htm   Das ist er!


----------



## karl_sorglos (3. August 2006)

*AW: KLEIDERSEE! Fangberichte 2006*

Ja, Boot ist pflicht zum Boilieausbringen. Aber bloß nicht schleppen- bringt eh nix... gibt keine Hechte...da warn nie welche drin...


----------



## USA (3. August 2006)

*AW: KLEIDERSEE! Fangberichte 2006*

is ja gut ich geh nicht auf hecht oder raubfisch|supergri
...ich will doch das du auch noch was fängst...#h
danke für die antworten


----------



## karl_sorglos (3. August 2006)

*AW: KLEIDERSEE! Fangberichte 2006*

Puuh, jetzt bin ich beruhigt *aufschnauf* |supergri 

#h Los jetzt, raus mit den Wasserschweinen#h

Und nicht vergessen: C&R !!!


----------



## USA (3. August 2006)

*AW: KLEIDERSEE! Fangberichte 2006*

Joa kllöar! C & R is ja selbsatverständlcih mit große viechern
wohnst du eigentlich dort? kennst du dich mit dem main und dem sander baggersee dort aus?


----------



## karl_sorglos (3. August 2006)

*AW: KLEIDERSEE! Fangberichte 2006*

[QUOTE wohnst du eigentlich dort? kennst du dich mit dem main und dem sander baggersee dort aus?V[/QUOTE]

Jo, wenn der Wind günstig steht, kann ich von daheim rüberspucken 

Ich hab Jahreskarten für Kleidersee und den Main, den Sander Baggersee beehre ich ab und zu als Gastangler. Wenn Du Infos brauchst, frag einfach.


----------



## USA (3. August 2006)

*AW: KLEIDERSEE! Fangberichte 2006*

also ok danke!
1. welche boilies soll man am Kleiderseee für karpfen benutzen?
2. was läuft zur zeit am main bei dir, also so zwischen sandersee und kleidersee
3. weist du was eine tageskarte für den sanderbaggersee kostet?
4. darf man auf dem kleidersee mit benzinmotoren fahren?
oder nur elektromotoren?
5. Deine FAnGBERICHTE vom main, kleidersee und sandersee, oder besser was schwimmt dort so alles rum?
...das rteicht für den anfang mal...viel petri noch!


----------



## karl_sorglos (3. August 2006)

*AW: KLEIDERSEE! Fangberichte 2006*

1. Iiiiieh- Boilies- nicht mein Ding

2. Aal ab 22.30 richtig gut, Welse beißen gut, Zander mau

3. 8€ 2 Handangeln

4. Keinesfalls Benzinmotor- Du wirst gesteinigt( wenn Du Glück hast mit  
    Boilies,dann weißt du gleich die besten Sorten)

5. Der Kleidersee ist ein See der Carphunter, dicke Welse solls auch geben 
   und man  munkelt auch von Ü1m Süßwasserkrokodilen.  Zander is nich. 
   Vom Ufer aus  geht  nix, Du brauchst ein Boot, der See ist stark 
   verkrautet. Schleien wachsen zu kapitalen Größen ab.


   Der Main ist ein klassisches Aalgewässer, das auch gute Chancen auf  
   einen kapitalen Wels bietet. Aal ist überall gut, Barsch auch ansonsten  
   muß man die Ecken kennen, an denen der Fisch steht. Vorsicht vor den 
   schei* Muscheln!

  Im Sander Baggersee gibts alles, gefangen wird gut, der See war  
  früher bekannt für seine kapitalen Zander, wurde auch im  
  Blinker-Sonderheft "Zander" erwähnt. Karten gibts nur Sonntags im  
  Anglerheim zwischen 09.00-10.00. Auf dem Campingplatz gibt es einen 
  Dauercamper, der auch Karten verkauft- Info -PN an mich.

#h


----------



## USA (3. August 2006)

*AW: KLEIDERSEE! Fangberichte 2006*

ok vielen dank!
Könntest du mir bite noch erklären wo das anglerheim ist!?
achja und die karten für den kleidersee bekommt man in augsfeld in der wirtschaft schmitd, stimmt das?
darf man auf dem sanderbaggersee auch mit boot fahren?
...und noch was: den link den du vorhin gepostet hast, da steht drinn campen is jetzt verboten!?
Vielen dank für deine schnellen und hilfreichen antworten!!
...morgen werde ich dann mal schaun obs dort klappt am Sandersee u. kleidersee...bis denne


----------



## heinzrch (4. August 2006)

*AW: KLEIDERSEE! Fangberichte 2006*

Geheimtip: Der Heinz Kraus Angelladen in Haßfurt hinter der Kirche - der Heinz kennt den Kleidersee wie seine Westentasche |supergri


----------



## Rotauge 70 (4. August 2006)

*AW: KLEIDERSEE! Fangberichte 2006*

Hi
hört sich gut an mit dem Kleidersee , is Nachtangeln erlaubt , bin Carpcatcher wäre auch wichtig für mich zu wissen ob man Bivvy , Broly und usw.aufbauen darf .

Danke

Nur ein lebender Karpfen ist ein guter Karpfen .

Gruss und nur Dicke


----------



## USA (4. August 2006)

*AW: KLEIDERSEE! Fangberichte 2006*

Könntest du mir bite noch erklären wo das anglerheim ist!?
achja und die karten für den kleidersee bekommt man in augsfeld in der wirtschaft schmitd, stimmt das?
darf man auf dem sanderbaggersee auch mit boot fahren?
...und noch was: den link den du vorhin gepostet hast, da steht drinn campen is jetzt verboten!?
Vielen dank für deine schnellen und hilfreichen antworten!!
...morgen werde ich dann mal schaun obs dort klappt am Sandersee u. kleidersee...

wo bleibst du denn @ karl_sorglos??:c


----------



## karl_sorglos (4. August 2006)

*AW: KLEIDERSEE! Fangberichte 2006*

*zinng*  da bin ich wieder. Musste im Betrieb eine neue Telefonanlage einbauen, dass dauert...

O.K. , los gehts:

@ USA:

Das Anglerheim in Sand ist genau gegenüber der Zufahrt zum Sander Campingplatz, die Zufahrt zum Campingplatz ist ausgeschildert. Sonntag zwischen 09.00-10.00 gibts da die Karten.

Angeln vom Boot aus ist in Sand nur den Mitgliedern gestattet und sogar die müssen sich dafür eine Bootskarte lösen, die ihnen 10 euronen kostet.
Es gibt für die Badegäste im vorderen Bereich am Campinggeläne einen Bootsverleih, aber angeln vom Boot aus is nicht für Gastangler. Keine Angst wegen der Badewütigen- die halten sich im vorderen Teil des Sees auf, der atraktivere und größere Teil des Sees bleibt den Anglern.

KLEIDERSEE: Campen einfach so wild DIREKT AM SEE ist nicht erlaubt, nur Zelt mit ohne Boden. Wichtig- kein Müll liegenlassen,  immer schön blauen Müllsack parat haben und nicht die Botanik vollkacken!!
Campen auf dem Campingplatz mit WoMo, Zelt und Aufblasbarer Hüpfburg ist aber wohl erlaubt und vom Platzbetreiber sehr erwünscht, und der Platz ist DIREKT am Wasser und Zelte, die direkt am Wasser stehen, sieht man dort auch oft. Der Campingplatzbetreiber freut sich über jeden angelnden Gast, denn er verkauft auch die Angelkarten. Der Herr Schmidt & Sohn ist das, Gasthaus zum Schwanen, Mitte Augsfeld, ganz richtig. Tel. hast Du ja.

Petri Heil!|wavey:


@ Rotauge 70

All night long - Nachtangeln ist dort Pflicht! Wer vor Mitternacht verschwindet, wird am nächsten Tag nicht mehr reingelassen :q

Wenn Du immer schön deinen Müll aufräumst und dich ordentlich verhältst, kannst Du mit Zelt ohne Boden einige Tage und Nächte hintereinander dort verbringen am See,am besten lässt Du vorne am See wo man gut hinfahren kann, dein Gummiboot zu Wasser, packst deinen Kram drauf und ruderst zum hinteren ende des Sees, da kommt die Pozilei nämlich nie hin, "wir können doch nicht um den ganzen See herum" haben die gesagt, deswegen triffts immer nur die armen, die vorne angeln- so wie mich, ich hab nämlich kein Gummiboot|supergri

#h Schnur- und Rutenbruch ! #h


----------



## karl_sorglos (4. August 2006)

*AW: KLEIDERSEE! Fangberichte 2006*

@ heinzchr

Hast Du schon mal in die Westentasche vom Heinz geschaut? Huuuuiii- da kennt er aber den See besser:q

Mal ohne Scheiß,  Heinz Kraus ist wohl DER Ansprechpartner für den See, der kennt sich auch mit Boilies und son Kram aus und weiß, was wo wie gefangen wurde. Bei  ihm kann man sich auch Echolote ausleihen. 

Ein Besuch seines Angelgeschäftes lohnt sich allemal, es ist EINZIGARTIG. 
Im Laden ist er immer erst abends, geöffnet hat er bis halb sieben.


----------



## USA (4. August 2006)

*AW: KLEIDERSEE! Fangberichte 2006*

vielen dank mal  wieder!
...darf man auch mit einem kleinen "normalem" boot fahren oder nur schlachboot , auf dem kleidersee?


----------



## karl_sorglos (4. August 2006)

*AW: KLEIDERSEE! Fangberichte 2006*

@ USA

Solange du nicht mit nem Panzerkreuzer anrückst...

Schlauchboote sind halt das häufigste Schwimmobjekt, große Faltboote sieht man auch und ein paar Kähne aus Holz oder Kunststoff- ich kenn mich da nicht aus,- sind auch am Ufer vertäut. Für eine Motorjacht ist der See zu klein. Einen Steg gibts auch nicht. Beim fahren musst du eh immer auf die Montagen der anderen Angler aufpassen, die legen den Futterplatz teilweise ganz schön weit draußen an. Bojen- Du mußt UNBEDINGT 2 Bojen mitbringen ( und auch wieder mit heimnehmen nach dem Trip) um deine Angelplätze zu markieren.
Und ordentlich Mückenvertreibungsmittel einpacken!


----------



## USA (4. August 2006)

*AW: KLEIDERSEE! Fangberichte 2006*

aha O.K. dann ist soweit alles palleti


----------



## Rotauge 70 (6. August 2006)

*AW: KLEIDERSEE! Fangberichte 2006*

Nabend Leute 
danke für die guten Tipps , und das mit dem Müll is ja wohl EHRENSACHE .
Werd dann mal telefonieren .
Weiß jemand was mich da erwarten kann ? ( Durchschnittsgewicht !! )

Grüße Olli


----------



## SchmausB (5. November 2014)

*AW: KLEIDERSEE! Fangberichte 2006*

Hi, dieses Jahr (2014) 6 Wochen Tag und Nacht geangelt und nur einen Biss. So wie uns ging es noch vielen anderen. Meldet doch mal Eure Erfahrung ab 2014


----------



## sbho (1. November 2015)

*AW: KLEIDERSEE! Fangberichte 2006*



karl_sorglos schrieb:


> Ja, Boot ist pflicht zum Boilieausbringen. Aber bloß nicht schleppen- bringt eh nix... gibt keine Hechte...da warn nie welche drin...


 
 dann wird Zeit, dass welche reinkommen und die Wasserschweine fressen, zu mindestens die Schweinebrut...

 haarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr|supergri


----------



## Freakasod (24. Juli 2019)

Hi, wollte fragen ob dort das Nachtangeln erlaubt ist, gibt es Gastkarten und kann man dort auch ohne Boot angeln?

Im Internet findet man kaum Infos über den See


----------



## keep_fishing (12. April 2020)

Wie sehen die Fangberichte 2019/2020 aus?
Ich suche und suche und suche..

Danke!


----------



## Hecht100+ (12. April 2020)

@keepfishing Schau mal auf die Datumsanzeige der einzelnen Antworten.


----------



## keep_fishing (12. April 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @keepfishing Schau mal auf die Datumsanzeige der einzelnen Antworten.



Habe ich gesehen. Alle schon sehr alt. Läuft in dem See nichts mehr?


----------

